

Migrating from Subversion to Git and the Lessons Learned - shortlived
http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/migrating-from-subversion-to-git-and-the/

======
raikosiablo
correct link: [http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/migrating-
fro...](http://www.drdobbs.com/architecture-and-design/migrating-from-
subversion-to-git-and-the/240009175)

